# Italia - Germania 4:3, 1970. Partita completa. Video.



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2014)

La partita del Secolo. In Messico la semifinale della coppa del Mondo tra Italia e Germania, finita 4-3. L'Italia poi perse la finale contro il Brasile.


Video da YouTube della partita completa qui in basso.


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Aprile 2014)




----------



## Sir Yussen (17 Aprile 2014)

Ma quanto era pesante quel pallone??


----------



## pennyhill (18 Aprile 2014)

Noia fino al gol di Schnellinger.


----------

